# GBAtemp Network launches new website: FileTrip



## Costello (Oct 20, 2009)

*GBAtemp Network launches new website: FileTrip*
Powerful Download Center
              After months and months of hard work, Costello and shaunj66 are proud to introduce *FileTrip.net*, an advanced standalone download system website that will be replacing our good old GBAtemp Download Center!




*FileTrip* is a unique download center that hosts thousands of files for the latest video game consoles and handhelds, as well as other systems including phones and PDAs. We've designed FileTrip to satisfy both file uploaders and visitors that are looking for a definitive source to download the latest versions of their favourite files, quickly and easily!
Here is a quick summary of the best features that we want to share with you today:
 *Thousands of files available*, including over 7,200 files imported from the GBAtemp Download Center! We have reorganized the categories to include more sections and systems. We're now hosting files for all kinds of systems: NDS, GBA, Wii, 360, PSP, PS3, iPhone, iPod Touch, Oldie consoles, mobile phones, PDAs and more!
 *Finding files has never been easier!* We have designed a version-select system that allows file posters to group files together in order for visitors to always find the latest versions, while older versions are still archived -- because newer isn't always better. Each file version has it's own individual page, which allows you to view information unique to that specific version.
 *Always stay up to date!* Subscribe to receive notifications of when a file is updated. If you own a flashcart, subscribe to your flashcart's firmware file group, and get notified instantly when a new version is made available! Notifications are also available for categories (unless you prefer RSS feeds - which we have an abundance of!) and when a comment is posted on your file.
 *Simplified file uploading* We've made a huge effort to make file uploading a streamlined process: simply pick a category, enter the file name, select the file you want to upload and click "Complete"! Or get intricate and provide more details, upload up to 5 screenshots, a change log, and so much more!
 *File uploaders are REWARDED!* We've designed a points system that allows file uploaders to be rewarded for their efforts. You'll find a good variety of gifts available with your FileTrip points, or you may even change your points to cash (all subject to T&C)!
There is so much more available at FileTrip! Read our 20 reasons why you should use and upload your files to FileTrip!.
To help you get started, you may want to read this quick tour of the FileTrip features. We hope you will enjoy FileTrip and will become a regular contributor! Please note that links to files on the old download center will now automatically take you to the corresponding file on FileTrip.






 *Visit FileTrip.net now!*





 Discuss


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2009)

<b>A few things you should know:</b>

<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><b>I already posted some files on the GBAtemp Download Centre - what has happened to these now?</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
All files from the GBAtemp Download Centre have been moved over to FileTrip in the entirety. If you want to re-claim these files, please register an account on FileTrip and visit the 'Connect to your GBAtemp Account' in the 'My Controls' area on FileTrip. This will issue you full ownership of your files.

<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><b>If I re-claim ownership (as above) will I gain points from the files I posted on the GBAtemp Download Centre?</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
Unfortunately not, everyone will start at 0 points.

<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><b>Can we upload other things also? Like say if I have a song that I made and want to show to friends, can I upload that and send it around? Or is it strictly videogames?</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> (NeSchn)
At this point in time, the files you can upload and host should be relevant to which category they are posted in. Any other files will be removed.

<!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>A Brief FileTrip Features Tour</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<table border="0" width="100%">
	<tr>
		<td width="1%" valign="top"><img src="http://filetrip.net/images/help/tour/1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

</td>
		<td width="99%" valign="top"><b><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><u>The FileTrip Homepage</u><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

The FileTrip homepage, much like the GBAtemp portal, is a hive of activity. This is where you can watch, monitor and use most of FileTrip's features from one central location.

The first thing you'll probably notice is the system navigation bar, this allows quick access to every systems parent categories. The navigation bar is on every FileTrip page, so you're never more than 2 clicks away from easy access to all the categories you need.

We will be posting regular news pieces in the centre of the FileTrip homepage in a blog-like fashion, so you can keep up with all the latest changes, information and hints and tips. On the left hand side we have a Top 5 Popular and Latest files box, which as its name indicates, lists the popular files of the moment. Below that is a box that will unlock a feature that is used by registered members - My Watched Files - this will allow members to watch their favourite files and receive e-mail updates to new versions, as well as have quick access from the homepage.

Moving over to the right hand side, you'll see 'My Latest Files'. This allows registered members to get quick access to the 20 latest file versions they uploaded to FileTrip for quick and easy editing. Below that is a handy statistics box.</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="1%" valign="top"><img src="http://filetrip.net/images/help/tour/3.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

</td>
		<td width="99%" valign="top"><b><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><u>Category View</u><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

Once you've selected a category, you'll be taken to category view. This may either immediately list files in that category, or if there are deeper category sections, will list those instead.

At the top of the category, you'll see a brief description of that area along with some useful links to the right. These links allow you to upload a file straight to that category, subscribe for e-mail updates of the latest files, get the RSS feed, and shuffle the list of files to show the Top 10 files in first position.

Pinned files (indicated by a star icon as opposed to the regular folder icon) are staff picks and are usually the most popular files for the category you are browsing. Files are listed in a similar manner as to how they were in the previous GBAtemp Download Centre, but now include a star rating, screenshot link, along side much more relevant file information such as a snippet of the description, how many past versions of that particular file are available, file statistics, and more.

A handy tip to remember is that if you click either the star or folder icon, it will immediately begin a download of the latest file version from that group!</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="1%" valign="top"><img src="http://filetrip.net/images/help/tour/2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

</td>
		<td width="99%" valign="top"><b><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><u>File Page View</u><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

This is where you'll be spending most of your time - these pages are dedicated to each and every single file and individual version of that file on FileTrip.

At the top of the page you'll see the title and version number of the file you are browsing along with a 5 star rating. To the left hand side is a handy A-Z of the pinned and other files in the category for the file of which you are viewing, but can also be changed to show the top rated and most popular files from that category.

The centre of the file view page will show a file description and the change log for the version of which you are viewing (as long as the file posted has included one). A screenshot for either that particular version, or an older version is also displayed below. At the bottom of the page you'll find a comment system that allows you to leave comments (publicly) to the author or to other FileTrip users.

On the right hand side of the page, at the top, you'll see a version selector - as newer isn't always better, we allow members to upload new and old versions of files on FileTrip. These are then bound together in a group under a shared filename (eg. Acekard Official Firmware), this keeps things more organised and allows anyone that links to any given version of that file a chance to check out the other versions that are available - we even went so far as to alert users who are on an old file version that a newer one is available. As I mentioned before, each version of a file has it's own file page - so selecting another version will change to that file versions page - this allows you to see not only statistics for that file version, but the relevant change log, screenshot(s), file information and more.

Also on the file view page is the main download link, a whole bunch of file statistics, links, feeds, associated URLs and more... You can flag a file to be moved, pinned, edited and more from this page also!</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="1%" valign="top"><img src="http://filetrip.net/images/help/tour/4.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

</td>
		<td width="99%" valign="top"><b><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><u>File Upload Process</u><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

What we've really tried to improve with FileTrip is the entire file upload process. We really wanted to make it as streamlined and easy as possible to use, so all files are immediately organised. So if you think you're ready to start contributing files - and why wouldn't you with the perks we offer - then get an account and begin the upload process.

The first page of the upload process will allow you to check for duplicates - this saves your time and ours - as duplicate files will be removed. So just begin typing in the field to check. If something is found and the file you're uploading isn't already available - great! As this will speed up your file upload by pre-entering information and taking you to the final step of the process.

If nothing is found, even better, so click the button and begin the process. Step 2 will allow you to select a category for your file, in the future we will allow you to choose secondary categories for your file that will act as shortcuts for files that are relevant to one or more categories.

Step 3 will list files you may have missed which will again allow you to pre-enter file information if we are already hosting a previous version of that file. Step 4 is the final step and will allow you to enter file information specific to the file you are uploading, so fill out the forms carefully, upload your file, and hit 'Complete' to finish.</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="1%" valign="top"><img src="http://filetrip.net/images/help/tour/5.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

</td>
		<td width="99%" valign="top"><b><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><u>'My Controls'</u><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

My Controls is an area dedicated to maintaining your files and account. Everything you will need to be able to use FileTrip to it's maximum potential can be found right here.

'My Overview' provides a quick insight into your accounts activity, including information such as file and user statistics, latest files, latest comments on your files and more...

'My Files' is described further on in this features tour...

'Subscriptions & Watched Files' allows you to quickly see which categories and files you are subscribed to and either access or delete them.

'My Requests' is a management console for all requests you make to staff regarding files on FileTrip. You can check staff responses, decisions and past requests.

'Change My Details', as the name implies, allows you to quickly change account information such as e-mail address, password, e-mail notification setup and more...

'Connect GBAtemp Account' is where you will need to go if you want to re-claim ownership on your new account, of files that you had previously uploaded to the now defunct GBAtemp Download Centre, which have since ALL been moved to FileTrip. Just follow the simple on screen instructions to get started...

'My FileTrip Points' allows you to check your point balance and see other information on the points system including current exchange rates and more.

'Gift Shop' is described further on in this features tour...

'Gift Orders' will list all your gift orders and will display current shipping information on them.</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="1%" valign="top"><img src="http://filetrip.net/images/help/tour/7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

</td>
		<td width="99%" valign="top"><b><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><u>'My Files'</u><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

The central location for editing and maintaining your uploaded files will be in your 'My Files' page. Here you will find all the files you have uploaded including all the individual versions of that file (but only versions you have uploaded - not others) by expanding each file row. From here you can mark a file as the latest version, turn on and off e-mail comment notifications, edit, merge and delete...

There's not a whole lot to say about this page, but it makes finding your files and file versions and performing quick owner actions extremely easy!

Please note that when editing a file you are able to edit almost all information, except the category in which the file is posted in. If you think a file should be moved elsewhere please use the Flag function inside that file page.</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="1%" valign="top"><img src="http://filetrip.net/images/help/tour/6.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

</td>
		<td width="99%" valign="top"><b><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><u>FileTrip Reward and Gift Scheme</u><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>

That's right - become a member and start earning 'FileTrip Points'. These are points that are tied to your account which act as a form of currency, in which you can exchange for gifts of varying values, to cold hard cash!

So how do you earn points? There are a number of ways... As a member of the FileTrip community, you are entitled to receive FileTrip points on various occasions:

- Submitting a file to FileTrip grants you 1 point. Note that deleting your own file or having your file deleted by a moderator will take back the point you earned for it. Submitting dummy files, test files, spam files or useless file is considered a serious offence; doing so will result in having your account deleted and possibly your IP address banned, thus preventing you from accessing the site.
- On the information pages of the files you submitted, some ad banners are displayed. If a visitor decides to click these banners, and purchases a product on the target website within the next 30 days, the owner of the file of which the user was browsing before they clicked through, will be rewarded with 100 points!

We have a large number of gifts for which you can exchange FileTrip Points for including free delivery, which means you get rewarded for contributing without paying a penny! You may also exchange your points for cash at an exchange rate of 200 points to 1 US Dollar. There is a minimum point requirement of 5000 FileTrip points before you can exchange for cash, and please note that all payments will be made via PayPal ONLY (under no circumstance will we offer payouts in any other form).

Please be aware that clicking adverts yourself will not bring you ANY benefit - remember it's only the 'Click and Buy' banners that make you points - and not the other Google Ads that you may see on FileTrip. Simply clicking ANY banner will bring zero benefit. Only when a user uses that advert to click through and to actually make and complete a purchase from the affiliates store will your account be rewarded with 100 Points.

The more files you upload the more points you get, and the higher the chance you get users clicking through and buying from the banners located on YOUR file pages!

Besides posting files and having users complete a purchase through the adverts on your file pages, there are currently no other ways to make points.</td>
	</tr>
</table>


<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> For more help and information on FileTrip features check <a href="http://filetrip.net/document.php?id=6" target="_blank">this page.</a>
<img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" /> For more frequently asked questions check <a href="http://filetrip.net/document.php?id=5" target="_blank">this page.</a>


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 20, 2009)

Cool!

Way better than the download Centre!

 Reason for edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


mthrnite likes this. [/p]


----------



## Yyhhggtt (Oct 20, 2009)

GREAT NEWS!!


----------



## DsHacker14 (Oct 20, 2009)

This is so freaking epic. Great job!


----------



## HBK (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, VERY nice.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 20, 2009)

Ooo, me likey. Too bad I don't upload and download alot of stuff, but if I ever need to, I'm gunna definitely use this.

It sounds sexy and I like the template. Can we upload other things also? Like say if I have a song that I made and want to show to friends, can I upload that and send it around? Or is it strictly videogames?


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 20, 2009)

it's the govt don't take the gbatemp flushot


----------



## wchill (Oct 20, 2009)

EPICCC
But IDK what to upload...


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 20, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Ooo, me likey. Too bad I don't upload and download alot of stuff, but if I ever need to, I'm gunna definitely use this.
> 
> It sounds sexy and I like the template. Can we upload other things also? Like say if I have a song that I made and want to show to friends, can I upload that and send it around? Or is it strictly videogames?


Good question. At this point in time, the files you can upload and host should be relevant to which category they are posted in. Any other files will be removed.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 20, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh alright, thanks for answering


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 20, 2009)

This shit is great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great work guys!!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 20, 2009)

Interesting! I love the design. Nice and simplistic!


----------



## Chanser (Oct 20, 2009)

It was so hard to keep it a secret.


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 20, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> It was so hard to keep it a secret.



That's because...



Spoiler







mthrnite likes this. [/p]


----------



## ShadowSol (Oct 20, 2009)

gonna test it right away!!

:yaygbatemp: (should make that emotion)

edit: awwww, everything is good but there are no more images for each homebrew game. (i know it is useless but still i got used to it)


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 21, 2009)

Great work everyone involved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FileTrip is a really cool service.


----------



## wchill (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually the point thing is a good idea. But:
-When there are a lot more users, each download = 1 point (the point scale should be multiplied by 100 or something)
-More sponsors


----------



## mkoo (Oct 21, 2009)

Suggestion: Add Java Me section to mobile. Preferably filtered my MIDP version.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 21, 2009)

mkoo said:
			
		

> Suggestion: Add Java Me section to mobile. Preferably filtered my MIDP version.


Register an account, and use the suggest a category link at the bottom of category pages and you can make all the requests you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most will probably be filled.  Thanks!


----------



## iFish (Oct 21, 2009)

since this site isnt on gbatemp can us members make it easier to get nds roms by uploading roms?

because gba temp cant get shut down for this


----------



## Chanser (Oct 21, 2009)

Same rules apply no roms. Unless admins say otherwise.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 21, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> since this site isnt on gbatemp can us members make it easier to get nds roms by uploading roms?
> 
> because gba temp cant get shut down for this


No inappropriate content, illegal or otherwise. Read the FileTrip Terms and Conditions


----------



## iFish (Oct 21, 2009)

oh ok

what would you guys want uploaded


----------



## dabloodclotson (Oct 21, 2009)

Great idea!  Great job!!


----------



## jphriendly (Oct 21, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> The first file uploaded by a member of the public!


Woohoo! I'm honored. Best of luck with the site guys.


----------



## XWolf (Oct 21, 2009)

Really liking it, however:



			
				Jonkswa said:
			
		

> awwww, everything is good but there are no more images for each homebrew game. (i know it is useless but still i got used to it)



Quite correct.  When trying out so many applications a quick visual reference is handy - can we have the thumbnails back?


----------



## worlok375 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a problem the spambot keeps rejecting my new account. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It says I got it wrong but I didn't...problem fix please.

Edit: Mods can delete my post lol! I didn't read the requirements for the colors.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 21, 2009)

XWolf said:
			
		

> Really liking it, however:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there are images. As long as the original or new file poster included some. Right below the file descriptions in file view pages. Or... In category view, whenever you see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - it means a file has a screenshot, and you can also click it to see the screen immediately.


----------



## bach3609 (Oct 21, 2009)

looks good, although i would prefer if the website was on GBATEMP.net, like FileTrip.gbatemp.net =)


----------



## raing3 (Oct 21, 2009)

Great work. It looks great and is so simple to use!

EDIT: w00t! I got 3 points... just need to make it to 500 and then I can get an awesome R4.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 21, 2009)

This is awesome! Is the search function fixed? Because I could never use the on the old download section.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 21, 2009)

I was worried that there would be link rot, but I just checked some existing links to GBAtemp downloads and they all redirect to FileTrip, that's good.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 21, 2009)

So will this reduce the sluggish performance of this site by moving the entire download section to another site?


----------



## FullMetalMega (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you guys planning to have the "Downloads" at the top of the page redirect to the new site?


----------



## antonkan (Oct 21, 2009)

FullMetalMega said:
			
		

> Are you guys planning to have the "Downloads" at the top of the page redirect to the new site?


Let's hope so. When you click 'Downloads' on the GBAtemp navigation bar at the top of the page, the message says that the old GBAtemp Download Centre is closed and going to a new download section website.

P.S. Why the old GBAtemp Download Centre is closed today?


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm user 148. I was hoping to be in the first 100


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 21, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> FullMetalMega said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I don't know for sure, I'd assume that the current link to this post is a temporary measure to inform people who may not see this post in the near future. I imagine that will eventually be replaced by a direct link to Filtrip.

And Filetrip is the new download center, the old one will no longer be used.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 21, 2009)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> And Filetrip is the new download center, the old one will no longer be used.



Well, nice technicality you got going there anyway.
GBATemp continues to be an ad-free website, whilst your download center sports the ads instead.


----------



## antonkan (Oct 21, 2009)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> And Filetrip is the new download center, the old one will no longer be used.


Thanks, Ace Gunman! FileTrip is a better download centre than the old GBAtemp Download Centre. I like FileTrip the most, and so I'll try that tomorrow. Yahoo!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 21, 2009)

Just wanted to say that if you are registering, make sure to check your spam box. I'm using Gmail and that's where it went to.


----------



## PuyoDead (Oct 21, 2009)

Very impressive site! The layout and design are excellent, and functionality is very good. So far, I'm liking everything I've came across.


----------



## Elritha (Oct 21, 2009)

Was surprised to see this. I like the layout, nice simple design. If it stops GBATemp from going sluggish, all the better.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wowzers,
Cool new DLC bro.
Props to teh dudes that thought this up.
Neato.


----------



## shenzusuki (Oct 21, 2009)

i acctually like the old one but thats my opinion so dont harm me lol


----------



## Samutz (Oct 21, 2009)

There are several of my skins here that someone else uploaded some time ago:
http://filetrip.net/search.php?string=Samutz

Can I get ownership (uploadership?) of these files so that I can fix them?


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice work, guys! Keep it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I keep failing the spambot test, can't we just have the old capcha system?

EDIT: never mind, I got it now.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm liking FileTrip so far. I think it's a bit buggy though because two of my files have been duplicated. I find the theme to be a little dull.


----------



## Costello (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah there's been a couple of dupes during the importing process, and I havent had the time to delete all the dupes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



going through 7500 files isnt that easy...


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 21, 2009)

Well it was well worth it Costelly.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice and cool better than download center


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks totally awesome!

I would like a darker skind tho, just, darker blue, like GBAtemp would be nice, but thats just my opinion!


----------



## FISHY_au (Oct 21, 2009)

really don't like all the ads. Cant there be a system like on here, where only those not logged in see the ads? then when you register/login you dont get them anymore? Also, the skin, GUI is quite nice, but maybe darken it abit, its harsh on the eyes in a dark room. Overall, very nice.


----------



## Mythrix (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool! From time to time I like to look through homebrews and test out the interesting ones. (I usually end up not actually using them at all though...)

There's even a Nokia section! Although it's probably too generic, since it's a pretty big difference between S40 and S60 phones, and also on screen sizes on different models... Still, maybe I'll upload some N95 stuff, just to add some content there.


----------



## balhor (Oct 21, 2009)

I need help please because this file is corrupt.

M3 Sakura 1.42 + Touchpod 4.5 (M54) 1.42 + 4.5 X (M54)
http://filetrip.net/f4374-M3-Sakura-1-42-T...-%28M54%29.html

Unable to open this file.


----------



## DarkArmadillo (Oct 21, 2009)

The download lists are way too long. I have to scroll and scroll to reach the bottom. I dont remember that was a problem at the old download center. Nice new goodies and quicklinks though.


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 21, 2009)

NICE WORK


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 21, 2009)

balhor said:
			
		

> I need help please because this file is corrupt.
> 
> M3 Sakura 1.42 + Touchpod 4.5 (M54) 1.42 + 4.5 X (M54)
> http://filetrip.net/f4374-M3-Sakura-1-42-T...-%28M54%29.html
> ...


You can change the amount of files that are listed per page at the bottom of category views.


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 21, 2009)

i got dibs on sony ericson games

EDIT:: and themes and more, but prolly for the w350 more than anything


----------



## mr.nintendo (Oct 21, 2009)

super cool I love this site cool design great interface easy to search and it has got every file we need


----------



## BastarB (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW, FileTrip looks beautiful! You have made a very god job by doing this! Thank's alot!


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, I just looked at the prizes, and they kinda suck.

Who wants a shitty R4, DSTT, or an R4 clone card. Not me.

However the Dingoo is nice.


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 21, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Wow, I just looked at the prizes, and they kinda suck.
> 
> Who wants a shitty R4, DSTT, or an R4 clone card. Not me.
> 
> However the Dingoo is nice.



I second that opinion


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 21, 2009)

Amazing site guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just registered and linked my account


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 21, 2009)

im temepted by the dingoo there but 9000 points!!!!
it should be 10 pointes per file
but awesome site guys


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 21, 2009)

awesome work guys.. sadly i'm not one of the creative types so i'm not much into uploading but i do download occasionally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice. Love the expanded categories, and the topbar menu is a lot easier to browse than the old site. The drop down on the search box is a work of genius, it's so easy to find what you're looking for. Nice one!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 21, 2009)

Great work on the site man!
I always found the GBAtemp Downloadcenter somewhat lacking, especially the search.
Now this will replace it, and I'm sure it will become better, bigger and more convenient for all the GBAtemp (and other) members.


----------



## Mavromatis (Oct 21, 2009)

It took me at least 5 minutes to see the "NOT" in the color test. Am I a bot?


----------



## ShadowSol (Oct 21, 2009)

is it possible to download ips stuff/hacks or something there?


----------



## DarkArmadillo (Oct 21, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> DarkArmadillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, and I prefer a larger amount of downloads on one page. The reason why it's longer; I figured out. The beginning of the readme/text of a download is added under the download's name. It seems nobody cares about that. So never mind.
The other things at the new download center works just fine. =3


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 21, 2009)

hmm..... a little bit simple. i think you must add more skins/color in FileTrip


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 21, 2009)

Will you be picking up support for PC uploads?


----------



## Minox (Oct 21, 2009)

Also, feel free to report/contact a moderator if you've found a file in the wrong category or if you can suggest a better category for it


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Upload 5000 files for redeeming.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But this is much better.


----------



## ~De arimasu (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone else not received the email activation yet? I signed up around 9 hours ago and still nothing in my inbox or spam folders


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Oct 21, 2009)

This is a great day 
Like a revolution


----------



## Minox (Oct 21, 2009)

~De arimasu said:
			
		

> Anyone else not received the email activation yet? I signed up around 9 hours ago and still nothing in my inbox or spam folders


Took about an hour to get my mail when I first signed up. Just out of curiosity, what email provider do you use?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 21, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> ~De arimasu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was pretty instant for me. (Gmail)


----------



## Minox (Oct 21, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I use hotmail for some stupid reason :/


----------



## FiveseveN (Oct 21, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> This shit is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This...


----------



## Robixen (Oct 21, 2009)

Why isn't there emulators section in nes category?


----------



## Costello (Oct 21, 2009)

because nobody posted any so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the emails are sent by GMail. Our site connects to the GMail SMTP servers and sends the email from there on.


----------



## naruto7517 (Oct 21, 2009)

nice


----------



## Robixen (Oct 21, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> because nobody posted any so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to post one, that's why I'm asking


----------



## Alty09 (Oct 21, 2009)

Excellent service, nice design and navigation.

Got my notification immediately (GMail)


----------



## noONE (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool, I tried the site yesterday by uploading a Windows mobile game, the site is awesome! 
I'll probably upload a couple of Win mobile apps/games, mostly stuff that works on my phone though, the Xperia X1, but those work on most other WinMob-phones as well


----------



## Costello (Oct 21, 2009)

Good news, we're getting new partners to offer more gifts to file uploaders (more gifts, also cheaper, etc.) possibly even free gifts for uploaders!


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 21, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> Good news, we're getting new partners to offer more gifts to file uploaders (more gifts, also cheaper, etc.) possibly even free gifts for uploaders!


great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



especially since you need to upload a lot of file to get something

I assume it can handle a lot of traffic?


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you guys gonna host MAME's?

Preferably, 37b5 MAME's?

I have most of what I want there, but a few are proving elusive.  If anyone can help, please contact me via PM.


----------



## ~De arimasu (Oct 21, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm on hotmail too. I'll wait a few more hours and I'll post again if it's still not arrived >_>


----------



## Satangel (Oct 21, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> Good news, we're getting new partners to offer more gifts to file uploaders (more gifts, also cheaper, etc.) possibly even free gifts for uploaders!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, how much bandwidth and place does it have?


----------



## Blue-K (Oct 21, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not enough that anyone has a chance to win a prize...that's the trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). No, seriously, good site, looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 21, 2009)

~De arimasu said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just registered, and received the confirmation mail instantaneous. I'm using GMail.

And the linking of accounts works fine too.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 21, 2009)

The website looks so sleek.  

GBAtemp


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 21, 2009)

I see tempy become very big in future.


----------



## Robixen (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a question, can I upload music rips from nes (nsf)?


----------



## House Spider (Oct 21, 2009)

What music is there from the NES that you would listen too?


----------



## Robixen (Oct 21, 2009)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> What music is there from the NES that you would listen too?



Mega Man, Kirby, Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest.
Music rips may be illegal, so I won't be uploading these.


----------



## Raymaniac (Oct 21, 2009)

Great, i gotta upload some files there


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Oct 21, 2009)

great work, i wish to help too,but i can only upload 5kb/s ... it sucks....
probably site still need a file policy list, which files are allowed or not


----------



## playallday (Oct 21, 2009)

Using points to get "gifts" was a very, very bad idea.  Now GBAtemp will get turned into one of those "free stuff" sites that everyone stays away from.

I saw nothing wrong with the old downloads area.  I can say I will *NOT* be using FileTrip.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 21, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Using points to get "gifts" was a very, very bad idea.  Now GBAtemp will get turned into one of those "free stuff" sites that everyone stays away from.
> 
> I saw nothing wrong with the old downloads area.  I can say I will *NOT* be using FileTrip.


Well, you need at least 5000 uploads
I don't think most people will ever get there


----------



## playallday (Oct 21, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then people will just try to post useless crap and use up bandwidth.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 21, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Another World will reach that eventually.
It's amazing how much homebrew that guy posts. He should be rewarded, he earns that Dingoo


----------



## Langin (Oct 21, 2009)

very good! does this mean gbatemp will be faster?


----------



## Dominator (Oct 21, 2009)

Add Gbatemp Layout and that would be crazy ;D


----------



## ShadowSol (Oct 21, 2009)

how long was all these preperations and how long were you people hiding this?

finally, will there be some kind of redirection when you click downloads on the top ^^^^^ there that will take you to filetrip instead to here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cheers on the new site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !


----------



## Dominator (Oct 21, 2009)

i'm uploading some mac jailbreaking tool for iPod and iPhone


----------



## Minox (Oct 21, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If such a person would keep posting useless crap then he/she would get banned.


----------



## MasterPenguin (Oct 21, 2009)

I've filled up the SNES section with 60 files so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just a quick thing though: The emulators section cannot be seen. Needs a fix. :/


----------



## gypsygirl13 (Oct 22, 2009)

First I was like 'wtf!'
then I said 'oh, okay...'
now I'm like 'this is awesomeness!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 '

You guys did a great thing here, kudos!!!


----------



## kohkindachi (Oct 22, 2009)

I assume 'illegal' files not allowed?


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 22, 2009)

I have 1 point already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				kohkindachi said:
			
		

> I assume 'illegal' files not allowed?


indeed, not allowed


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 22, 2009)

Costello, i think you must add some layouts in there (FileTrip) like GBATemp.net that has 3(i think) layouts...... great site anyway..


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Oct 22, 2009)

i think should be added a PC section too, there are a lot of abandonware old games without any copyrights problems .


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 22, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to admit I agree with your concern about the quality...or lack thereof...of some of the uploads we will be seeing in the future...people uploading crap just in order to get crap.

The thing looks nice, and is well-organized, but I do worry about the potential lack of quality in upcoming files that will be uploaded by eager-beavers who just want to get something for free.

In the old days, people shared good files because they wanted to, out of the goodness of their hearts...and we had good, quality stuff to download.  I really hope that the quality standard does not change, but I fear that it will.

Of course, now, I speak from the perspective of one who will be more likely busy downloading rather than uploading.  I don't think I could actually program anything worth downloading.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 22, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I have 1 point already
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be nice.  My own wish list would include MAME files, but that probably won't happen.  Even if not the whole MAME file, but just some of the sets that are needed to add to the existing files out there to make them work.

I have managed to make 150 good MAME's work on MAME4ALL on my Dingoo...most of them I had to bang my brains out looking for a set or two that was missing from the main file, and caused the files to be incompatible.

Clmamepro tool doesn't work for crap, either, by the way.  It gives you a load of shit you do not need or want...and none of the good stuff that you DO need.

You would have no idea how hard I had to look around to get the chips I needed to add...to make Galaga work with MAME4ALL...it seems no-one has the good 37b5 files.  And, as I said, the little tool I mentioned does not seem to help out any...it does not give to you the good chips you need to make some of the games work.

I'm down to a point now where there are less than ten games I am seriously trying to get working, and I'd then be totally happy with everything I got working.

ON EDIT - Can't get logged in over there to upload anything, I was gonna be nice and upload the Dingux application for the Dingoo...since I happen to have it right on my desktop at the moment.  Me, I don't need any points or prizes.  I just want to see this sort of stuff available.

FURTHER EDIT: Yeah, I know there's sites out there that supposedly have a torrent download of all 37b5 MAME's, but I don't have anything that enables me to download torrents.  And I'm sorta leery of torrent downloads anyway.  Besides, I just want a few files, not a few thousand.
If anyone could help, they should contact me privately.


----------



## shaq86 (Oct 22, 2009)

nice


----------



## nonysa (Oct 23, 2009)

Unable to activate account.  :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got the verification email, every time I try to verify ... nothing ... nada ... like it would be if I just hit the site.

Booo!  Hsssss!


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 24, 2009)

i agree with playallday. this is terrible 
there was nothing at all wrong with the old download station

although i'd be a bit happier if they made screenshots for everything


----------



## karnik95 (Oct 24, 2009)

Excellent site!

Just one thing. Link the downloads tab on the GBAtemp site to redirect you to Filetrip.

Just a convenience thing.


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's illegal is not the homebrews themselves as they don't contain copyrighted code, it's the circumvention of copy protection that's needed to run said code that is illegal.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 24, 2009)

Hotlinking doesn't work, preferred the old download system


----------



## cantbesaved (Oct 24, 2009)

is it filesharing/torrent? will it give me viruses/trojans? i stay away from all virus places and filesharing/torrent places. pm me the answer


----------



## XWolf (Oct 24, 2009)

cantbesaved said:
			
		

> is it filesharing/torrent? will it give me viruses/trojans? i stay away from all virus places and filesharing/torrent places. pm me the answer


Oh no, someone figured out that the site is there to lure them into letting people install viri and trojans....  Muppet.  If it WAS such a place would you REALLY expect an answer!?


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 24, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!!

Actually, we should let him in on the secret...it's there because we needed a way for Agent Mike (who is reading all this right now) to capture IP addresses of known criminal pirates!  Gotta get them blood-thirsty scurvy dogs, them Jolly Rogers, and hang 'em high!!

P.S. Sorry for blowing your cover, Agent Mike!!


----------



## YayMii (Oct 26, 2009)

FileTrip is glitchy on my side.
When I click a link to a RAR/ZIP/7Z file, my browser takes me to a page with random letters, then crashes.
I'm using Opera and a registered WinRAR. This happened on other sites with other browsers, but with Opera, only FileTrip does this.


----------



## Pancakez (Oct 28, 2009)

it doesnt work for me keeps reloading the download page need help


----------



## coallybop (Oct 31, 2009)

Other variant is possible also


----------



## saxamo (Nov 3, 2009)

Very smart of you guys. FileTrip can hopefully be seen as a competitor to qj.net and other download hosting sites. The download center on the phpbb simply wasn't powerful enough. Good luck with this, however it's a bit ad heavy, but I understand.


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a problem...
I can't download anything... I even made an account, but when I try downloading something, i get the screen that says "thank you for downloading, if the file doesn't download, click this"but i can't even click it.. it keeps loading o.o... it loads and reloads and reloads... i'm uding google chrome btw, but I didn't have any problems with the previous one...


----------



## Wekker (Nov 19, 2009)

just reclaimed my submitted files on gbatemp.net total of 13 different game save file
one problem, 3 different save files are ordered under one single save file name, i do not know how to split them, there is only merge button available. anyone a idea?


----------



## Costello (Nov 19, 2009)

just flag the files and moderators will help you


----------

